

Learnivore - learnivore
https://learnivore.com/

======
hngiszmo
Hi, I had just tried my luck at getting feedback from HN with my new service
[https://fluxcards.de](https://fluxcards.de)

You are hiring but you say it's completely free for both sides of the deal?
How do you plan to monetize on this if I may ask?

You focus on real world encounters and usually this means that hitting
critical mass is hard to do. Do you market to a certain city or is teaching to
a global audience (via Skype for example) a more realistic first step?

Lastly would you be interested in cooperating? I have 11k active users (200
daily active) in my Android app and the web version was just released as open
beta but I would love to offer my users real teachers via Skype and could see
some synergies if you don't intend to tab into flashcards spaced repetition
learning.

------
learnivore
Hello HN community,

I am submitting this relatively new site for your critique, visibility, and
possible interest! Learnivore is a free to use marketplace connecting
instructors with students. It is 100% free to use. We don't charge for using
our services as a platform for people to advertise their knowledge and skills
or for people seeking instructors, tutors, and coaches. I would love to know
what you think about it! Thank you for your time :)

